# مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

في الكثير من المواقع الاسلامية وجدتهم هناك يخصصون جزءا ليس بقليل من منتداهم يعملون فيه بطريقة ورش العمل لجمع جميع الشبهات حول الكتاب المقدس عدد عدد اصحاح اصحاح بداية من أول سفر حتى اخر سفر !!!

اما وقد اصبح موقع الكنيسة أقوى موقع على الاطلاق متخصص في تفنيد الشبهات حول المسيحية فلماذا لا يتم تخصيص منتدى للرد على كل الشبهات التي تدور حول كتابنا المقدس مرتبة ابجديا و عدديا و انجيليا ....بالمخطوطات و التاريخ و الاثباتات ..
لندع الاخرين يجمعون الشبهات و نضيف اليها ما بخبرة اساتذتي ونعمل في هذا المشروع

وفي النهاية مع كل سفر ننتهي منه نصممه في كتاب الكتروني..

لنصل في النهايه الي مرجع يصلح ان يكون جواب لكل من يسألنا عن سر الرجاء الذي فينا ..نتركة بصمة عبر الزمن لاولادنا و احفادنا يكملونه

وربما أكون طموحا عندما أقول اننا نقدر على نشر هذا الكتاب فيكون سبب بركة لكثيرين علما بأنني على علاقة طيبة بأكثر من دور نشر مسيحية اثق انها ستدعمنا

ان وافقت الادارة على هذا الاقتراح مبدئيا سأضع المزيد من الافكار التنظيمية له لتكون ورشة عمل ناجحه بكل المقاييس علما بان خبرتي العملية تختص في ادارة ورش العمل و جلسات العصف الذهني ..

وبالتأكيد سنجد المزيد من الافكار الرائعه من اساتذتي بالمنتدى ...

اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## صوت الرب (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

*إقتراح رائع جدا
أنا معك*


----------



## استفانوس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

سلام ونعمة
اخي 
لو انتهبت في اعلى صفحات المنتدى

الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*




استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة





استفانوس قال:


> اخي
> لو انتهبت في اعلى صفحات المنتدى
> 
> الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس




سلام ونعمة استاذي العملاق استفانوس ..
ما اقصدة هو التالي :
مثلا ....
1- العهد القديم
1-1-سفر التكوين 
1-1-1مقدمة عن السفر و سندة و اتصاله ومخطوطاته و الترجمات 
المعتمدة (متعدد العناصر)
1-1-2 الثالوث القدوس في سفر التكوين
1-1-3 شخصيات سفر التكوين و الجدل حولها
1-1-2 الاصحاح الاول من سفر التكوين
1-1-2-1 شبهات علمية حول الاصحاح
1-1-2-2 شبهات حول الترجمة حول الاصحاح
1-1-2-3 العدد الاول من سفر التكوين وما اثير حوله
1-1-2-4 العدد التاني من الاصحاح الاول مكن سفر التكوين وما اثير عنه 
............

وهكذا .....

ويكون الفهرس منظم بحيث من يناقش اي عدد من كتابنا المقدس بسهوله يصل اليه 
او البحث بالشخصية
او البحث بالموضوع اللاهوتي ..

الخ


اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت فكرتي
ولكن ان وافقتم عليه اثق ان يد الرب تمتد بنعمة الروح القدس لاتمامه على اكمل وجه


اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## استفانوس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

تستطيع ان تضع مواضيعك في هذا القسم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=89


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

هذا عمل جبار يتطلب جهد كبير جدا , و الحصاد كثير و لكن للأسف الفعلة قليلون


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

*ابتدوا فية و احنا معاكم و ربنا يساعدنا*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



استفانوس قال:


> تستطيع ان تضع مواضيعك في هذا القسم
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=89


 
استاذي العزيز اسطفانوس ..
اسف ان كنت عرضت الموضوع بصورة لم تصل اليك .. فيبدو انني لم استطع توضيح مقصدي
لذا اسمح لي سيدي بان ارسل لك على الخاص بعض الروابط ربما توضح مقصدي للاقتراح


----------



## استفانوس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

لقد وصلت الفكرة 
واظن ان هذا العمل كبير جدا كما قال الآخ فادي
ويحتاج لوقت كبير وبرمجية
واعتقد انه موجد في النت
على كل حال حاول ان ترى رأي الآخ روك في هذا الامر


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

اخوتي الافاضل
فراشة مسيحية .. فادي ..صوت الرب ...
شكرا على تشجيعكم للفكرة ..
بالنسبة للفعله القليلين فيد الرب تمتد لمباركه العمل ... واتمامه ..
ونحن فيه نشهد للحق ..
وبركة خدمته بالروح القدس العامل فينا فلسنا سنكون المتحدثين بل هو ..
اطمح من الادارة ان تخصص قسم خاص لهذا الموضوع في منتدى الرد على الشبهات
وان لم يمكن هذا ..
ايه رأيكم نفتح موضوع خاص بنا ننظم فيه العمل و نبدأ بنعمة الروح القدس
وربنا يبعت الفعلة ....

بصراحة .. انا متحمس جدا لهذه الخدمة ...

اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



استفانوس قال:


> لقد وصلت الفكرة
> واظن ان هذا العمل كبير جدا كما قال الآخ فادي
> ويحتاج لوقت كبير وبرمجية
> واعتقد انه موجد في النت
> على كل حال حاول ان ترى رأي الآخ روك في هذا الامر


استاذي الفاضل اسطفانوس
شكرا لك ....
بالنسبة للوقت فببركة ربنا
والمجهود فيكلله الروح القدس و يقوينا
وبالنسبة للبرمجيات فهي ستكون مرحلة متأخرة بعد اعداد المادة العلمية ...
وربنا يدبرها .. وبالمناسبة لا تشغل بالك بموضوع البرمجيات لاني ماجستير تحليل نظم ومدرس برمجيات باحد المعاهد ...
واكيد فيه كتير من اخواننا بالمنتدى حيساعدونا ...

ايه رأيك يا روك ؟


----------



## استفانوس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

*ربنا يبارك عمله*​


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

انا بدأت برمجة سكربت خاص لهذا العمل, و نتائجه ستظهر في الأشهر القليلة القادمة
سيكون اكبر مركز للرد على الشبهات بالعربي على الأنترنت كله


----------



## استفانوس (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



My Rock قال:


> انا بدأت برمجة سكربت خاص لهذا العمل, و نتائجه ستظهر في الأشهر القليلة القادمة
> سيكون اكبر مركز للرد على الشبهات بالعربي على الأنترنت كله


رينا يبارك في خدمتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



My Rock قال:


> انا بدأت برمجة سكربت خاص لهذا العمل, و نتائجه ستظهر في الأشهر القليلة القادمة
> سيكون اكبر مركز للرد على الشبهات بالعربي على الأنترنت كله


 
الله عليك يا زعيم الله​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



My Rock قال:


> انا بدأت برمجة سكربت خاص لهذا العمل, و نتائجه ستظهر في الأشهر القليلة القادمة
> سيكون اكبر مركز للرد على الشبهات بالعربي على الأنترنت كله


 
ربنا يبارك العمل ويعطية قوة و نجاح ...
ولو كان فيه اي مساعدة انا في الخدمة ..
وياريت لو كان مع السكربت كتاب الكتروني ليصبح تصفحه سهلا لمن لا يستطيع الدخول على النت باستمرار ..

يعوض تعب محبتك و خدمتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

بس يعني ممكن يعني ناخد معاك بركة العمل ده لحد ما يخلص تسيبنا نشتغل في المنتدى بالطريقة اللي باقترحها ... على الاقل تكون دعم في قاعدة بيانات السكربت بعد كده
واهي نواية تسند الزير
ممكن !!!


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



My Rock قال:


> انا بدأت برمجة سكربت خاص لهذا العمل, و نتائجه ستظهر في الأشهر القليلة القادمة
> سيكون اكبر مركز للرد على الشبهات بالعربي على الأنترنت كله


*يا رب يتحقق بسرعة
و يا ريت تخلينا نمد يد المساعدة لك*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> *يا رب يتحقق بسرعة*
> *و يا ريت تخلينا نمد يد المساعدة لك*


leasantr


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*

*+*

إقتراح جبار بالفعل ، سيكون موسوعة شاملة لا تحوى ثغرة واحده .. و سيأخذ وقت و مجهود جبار بالفعل ، من الممكن ان نكون فرق عمل ( جاد و متحمس بإستمرار ) على أن يقسموا لمجموعات .. كل مجموعة تقوم بعمل معين  .. مجموعة للمخطوطات .. مجموعة للترجمة .. مجموعة للتفاسير .. مجموعة للابائيات .. مجموعة للكتابة .. مجموعة للمراجعة الدقيقة .. و هكذا 





> انا بدأت برمجة سكربت خاص لهذا العمل, و نتائجه ستظهر في الأشهر القليلة القادمة
> سيكون اكبر مركز للرد على الشبهات بالعربي على الأنترنت كله


 

*ستظل تبهرنا دوماً *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مشروع تفنيد الكتاب المقدس !!!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> إقتراح جبار بالفعل ، سيكون موسوعة شاملة لا تحوى ثغرة واحده .. و سيأخذ وقت و مجهود جبار بالفعل ، من الممكن ان نكون فرق عمل ( جاد و متحمس بإستمرار ) على أن يقسموا لمجموعات .. كل مجموعة تقوم بعمل معين .. مجموعة للمخطوطات .. مجموعة للترجمة .. مجموعة للتفاسير .. مجموعة للابائيات .. مجموعة للكتابة .. مجموعة للمراجعة الدقيقة .. و هكذا
> 
> ...


 
ومجموعه لجمع الشبهات .. ومجموعه لدراسة الشخصيات الكتابية و شبهاتها ومجموعه لبحث المخطوطات و الترجمات... ومجموعه للفهرسه و الترتيب
ومجموعه لتنظيم الاسلوب وتكوين قاعدة البيانات
وندمجها بمشروع الزعيم الرائع 
يالا بقى نبتدي ...


----------

